# LGD Rescue - Advice on Intro to New Place



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

After losing one of our dairy goats to a stray dog (and having a second one banged up pretty badly), we are getting a Pyr from a local shelter. She is 3 yo, an owner surrender (he had more Pyrs than he needed), trained to guard goats. The former owner recommended enclosing her in a stable stall with a couple of our goats for a few days so she would bond with them. This meshes with what I have read, but I was wondering if any of you had specific advice on acclimating an adult dog with a new home and new people.

Thank you.


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

I would be skeptical as to why the dog really ended up at the shelter. He should have had no trouble finding a 3 year old working LGD a home before bringing it to a shelter. Perhaps the real reason is that he has too many dogs, giving him the benefit of the doubt, but people rarely tell the truth when they bring a dog to a shelter. I would not bring it home and pen it with your goats right away. Instead use some caution since your goats have been attacked by dogs and are most likely going to be scared of this dog. Putting them together could cause a lot of stress to the goats and who knows how this dog will really act. There are a million reasons that dog could be in the shelter from killing livestock to barking too much. I would pen it near the goats so the can get used to each other for a week or so then introduce them under your supervision and see what happens. While introducing them have the dog tied to a long rope in case the goats do run and the dog decides to chase it you can stop it. Let them be together while you can watch them for a few weeks and separate them when you can't. When you are conformable things are working out leave them together.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

What Jason said, plus, watch the dog when she's in with the goats. Does she move slowly, even on a rope? Does she act submissivly? That's what you're wanting in a LGD. Good Luck!


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks. We have been putting the goats in the barn when we leave home as well as putting them up at night. We'll add Snowflake to the penning, putting her in a nearby stable, when she comes home on Friday.


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

Well, we got a bit more of the story. These came from a breeder with more dogs than demand (not sure if that bodes well). The female was coming into heat and a bit aggressive, so we brought home a 3 yo male instead. He is calm so far, and is on a lead in the barn next to the goat stables. The goats can't decide if their curiosity will overcome their fear, but we will take baby steps. We have walked the perimeter of our fence with him and all the kids took a turn leading and petting him. Wish us luck and wisdom!


----------

